# AntiSpamWare 1.1 Filterfunktion



## paolo roswell (28 April 2003)

Hallo,


Bemerkung:
Zuerst habe ich versucht mit dem Support von ASW mein Problem zu lösen. Am Anfang waren sie recht freundlich und habe alle Tipps die sie gegeben haben verwendet, aber als das Problem weiter bestand schrieben sie mir - ich würde alles falsch machen und ich soll mir nie mehr melden- Leider haben sie vergessen mir mitzuteilen was ich falsch gemacht habe...... Ich habe lediglich ihre Anweisungen gefolgt.
In verschiedenen Foren habe ich gelesen daß die von ASW wenn etwas nicht klappt sehr unfreundlich werden und lassen dich im Stich.

ich verwende AntiSpamWare 1.1 und leider ist mir nicht klar ob die Fehlermeldungen gesendet werden.
Um festzustellen ob die Filterfunktion eine Fehlermeldung sendet, habe ich eine alternative E-mail-Adresse verwendet, die ich mit ASW nicht verwalte.
Als ich im Empfang-Fenster (von ASW) meine Test-e-mail bekommen habe, habe ich sie im Filter geschickt. Danach nachdem ich 'Ausführen' geklickt habe,im Dialogfenster konnte ich lesen daß eine Fehlermeldung gesendet worden ist. 
Leider habe ich keine Fehlermeldung empfangen. Ich habe das Verfahren mit verschiedenen Test-Adressen wiederholt aber im Posteingang von diesen Konten habe ich nie eine Fehlantwort erhalten.

Ich wurde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen würde festzustellen ob ich etwas falsch mache.

Danke

Paolo


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2003)

Vielleicht ist Dein Fehler, dass Du die falsche Software einsetzst.
Schau Dir doch mal SpamPal unter www.spampal.de an. Traumhafte Beschreibungen auf deutsch und sehr hohe Trefferquote.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist Dein Fehler, dass Du die falsche Software einsetzst.
> Schau Dir doch mal SpamPal unter www.spampal.de an. Traumhafte Beschreibungen auf deutsch und sehr hohe Trefferquote.



danke für die antwort.

mfg 
paolo


----------

